# Script / Macro to Connect To Existing VEP6 Instance from Cubase



## iMovieShout (Feb 25, 2019)

Hello fellow VEPro6 folk,

Does anyone know of a way to setup a key command or macro in Cubase to Connect to an existing VEP6 instance that has already loaded on a slave ?

I have around 60+ instances, with instrument tracks already mapped in a Cubase template. What I want to do is either have a key command or a macro that will automatically connect (and ideally disconnect) with the slave instance, without having to do it manually. By manually I mean having to select the server and instance from the VEP6 window by hand. I would have thought it would be possible to write a script or macro to do this for each Instrument track to connect with its corresponding VEP6 Instance. Each of my Cubase Instrument tracks always connects to the same VEP6 Slave Instance. 

Looking forward to your thoughts?



Many thanks,

Jonathan


----------



## dgburns (Feb 25, 2019)

Problem is specifying the project instance in VEPro.

Better solution is to automate enable/disable of the instrument within a bigger project.


----------



## iMovieShout (Feb 25, 2019)

dgburns said:


> Problem is specifying the project instance in VEPro.
> 
> Better solution is to automate enable/disable of the instrument within a bigger project.



Great solution and works a treat Thanks


----------

